
The Fake Sex Doctor Who Conned the Media - coloneltcb
https://gizmodo.com/the-fake-sex-doctor-who-conned-the-media-into-publicizi-1832711205
======
hhs
This is a bit scary. I wonder what Damian Sendler will do with this. Will he
turn this into a story and then sell it to Hollywood?

This reminds me of a profile written recently in The New Yorker where Dan
Mallory (or A.J. Finn, a bestseller of the novel, The Woman in the Window)
made up a whole bunch of lies. This included not only claiming that he had top
PhDs but that he had personal psychological problems, which was used to
advance his career in book publishing. I'm not sure how culture is reacting to
these stories. Are the people who do these things continuing to profit off of
these behaviors? Because it looks like Dan Mallory is still going to have an
adapted film out by the end of this year. And he's going to be writing another
book.

I wonder if all this back-and-forth buzz is feeding them and offering them
even larger audiences? Is it encouraging others to act this way?

If anyone's interested in the New Yorker piece:
[https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2019/02/11/a-suspense-
nov...](https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2019/02/11/a-suspense-novelists-
trail-of-deceptions)

